# how to burn cda files



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

hellooooooo.
a friend sent me some cda files which appear quite small. i have them on a memory stick, and would like to create a cd out of them. i have both windows media player and real player on my computer. i cannot figure out how to do this. any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You cannot do a single thing with .cda files. They live on the audio CD and act as pointers to the actual music files. You don't have any music on your memory stick.
Unless your friend created the music himself, you were going to give him the CD back right?


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

thank you for your help...it seemed too good to be true. will just make my friend burn me a copy of his stuff. thank you.
badness


----------

